# Ricketts: 10-15 anni per riportare il Milan al top.



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, I Ricketts (che sfidano Comisso per prendere il Milan. Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-pole-ma-i-ricketts-restano-corsa-vt64061.html ) hanno per il Milan un progetto a lungo respiro. La famiglia Usa vorrebbe riportare il club rossonero al top in Europa nell'arco di 10-15 anni. Inizialmente serviranno 2-3 di risanamento economico. 

I Ricketts, inoltre, considerano eccessiva la valutazione del Milan fatta da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del club. Per Forbes il Milan vale complessivamente 531 milioni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Giugno 2018)

Se ciao, 10/15 anni? Avrò più di quarant'anni quando questo succederà...


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, I Ricketts (che sfidano Comisso per prendere il Milan. Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-pole-ma-i-ricketts-restano-corsa-vt64061.html ) hanno per il Milan un progetto a lungo respiro. La famiglia Usa vorrebbe riportare il club rossonero al top in Europa nell'arco di 10-15 anni. Inizialmente serviranno 2-3 di risanamento economico.
> 
> I Ricketts, inoltre, considerano eccessiva la valutazione del Milan fatta da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del club. Per Forbes il Milan vale complessivamente 531 milioni.



Se vero, mi scadono sti Ricketts.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, I Ricketts (che sfidano Comisso per prendere il Milan. Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-pole-ma-i-ricketts-restano-corsa-vt64061.html ) hanno per il Milan un progetto a lungo respiro. La famiglia Usa vorrebbe riportare il club rossonero al top in Europa nell'arco di 10-15 anni. Inizialmente serviranno 2-3 di risanamento economico.
> 
> I Ricketts, inoltre, considerano eccessiva la valutazione del Milan fatta da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del club. Per Forbes il Milan vale complessivamente 531 milioni.



Si rischia forte.... Di rimpiangere Yong Hong li. Il suo all in Dell anno scorso sarà rimpianto per sempre... 230 milioni di mercato in unica sessione. Altro che cadere in piedi. 

Progetto a medio lungo termine significa immettere pochi soldi alla volta. Non se ne esce più...


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, I Ricketts (che sfidano Comisso per prendere il Milan. Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-pole-ma-i-ricketts-restano-corsa-vt64061.html ) hanno per il Milan un progetto a lungo respiro. La famiglia Usa vorrebbe riportare il club rossonero al top in Europa nell'arco di 10-15 anni. Inizialmente serviranno 2-3 di risanamento economico.
> 
> I Ricketts, inoltre, considerano eccessiva la valutazione del Milan fatta da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del club. Per Forbes il Milan vale complessivamente 531 milioni.



Tuttosport ha parlato con i Ricketts? Interessante.
Tolto ciò, è naturale serva un progetto vero e a lungo termine, non si può pensare di fare un all-in (tipo quest'anno) e poi rischiare di mandare tutto all'aria.


----------



## Love (24 Giugno 2018)

medio lungo termine nel calcio sono 3/5 anni ma non 10/15..per favore non diciamo cavolate..poi se davvero la pensano cosi stanno fuori...


----------



## gabuz (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, I Ricketts (che sfidano Comisso per prendere il Milan. Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-pole-ma-i-ricketts-restano-corsa-vt64061.html ) hanno per il Milan un progetto a lungo respiro. La famiglia Usa vorrebbe riportare il club rossonero al top in Europa nell'arco di 10-15 anni. Inizialmente serviranno 2-3 di risanamento economico.
> 
> I Ricketts, inoltre, considerano eccessiva la valutazione del Milan fatta da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del club. Per Forbes il Milan vale complessivamente 531 milioni.



Mi sembra che a Tuttosport iniziano a stringere le chiappe dallo spavento.
Non esiste un progetto di 10/15 anni, la piazza esploderebbe, la stessa proprietà rischierebbe di non goderne i frutti.
In NBA hanno dovuto sensibilizzare i tifosi per un progetto di 3/4 anni a Philadelphia (non proprio una piazza abituata a vincere) proprio perché considerato un periodo medio/lungo.


----------



## danjr (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, I Ricketts (che sfidano Comisso per prendere il Milan. Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-pole-ma-i-ricketts-restano-corsa-vt64061.html ) hanno per il Milan un progetto a lungo respiro. La famiglia Usa vorrebbe riportare il club rossonero al top in Europa nell'arco di 10-15 anni. Inizialmente serviranno 2-3 di risanamento economico.
> 
> I Ricketts, inoltre, considerano eccessiva la valutazione del Milan fatta da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del club. Per Forbes il Milan vale complessivamente 531 milioni.


Giustissimo! Queste sino persone serie


----------



## unbreakable (24 Giugno 2018)

Potrò dire ai miei figli io ero su milanworld quel giorno lol..
No Vabbè 10-15 anni per carità 25 anni senza vittorie che incubo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Si rischia forte.... Di rimpiangere Yong Hong li. Il suo all in Dell anno scorso sarà rimpianto per sempre... 230 milioni di mercato in unica sessione. Altro che cadere in piedi.
> 
> Progetto a medio lungo termine significa immettere pochi soldi alla volta. Non se ne esce più...



Ma tanto la Uefa con la sua gestione mafiosa ti toglie la possibilitá di immettere denaro, lo permette solo se fai raggiri o hai agganci mafiosi.

Ma la politica dell’Austherity anche al Milan.... per piacere.... abbiamo giá dato con Monti....
Adesso hanno veramente rotto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Giugno 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Giustissimo! Queste sino persone serie



Guarda, io sono favorevole hai progetti ad ampio respiro... ma tra 15 anni fa in tempo a ritirarsi il figlio di Maldini...

La Juve nel 2007 era in serie B, nel 2015 ha giicato la finale di CL...

Un progetto a 4-5 anni ok, ma a 15...... mi sembra un modo diverso di dire mai....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (24 Giugno 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se ciao, 10/15 anni? Avrò più di quarant'anni quando questo succederà...



Io 66 o morto


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, I Ricketts (che sfidano Comisso per prendere il Milan. Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-pole-ma-i-ricketts-restano-corsa-vt64061.html ) hanno per il Milan un progetto a lungo respiro. La famiglia Usa vorrebbe riportare il club rossonero al top in Europa nell'arco di 10-15 anni. Inizialmente serviranno 2-3 di risanamento economico.
> 
> I Ricketts, inoltre, considerano eccessiva la valutazione del Milan fatta da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del club. Per Forbes il Milan vale complessivamente 531 milioni.


Con un piano industriale corretto cinque anni sono più che sufficienti, vedasi la Juventus. Il foglio di Torino come al solito vaneggia.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, I Ricketts (che sfidano Comisso per prendere il Milan. Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-pole-ma-i-ricketts-restano-corsa-vt64061.html ) hanno per il Milan un progetto a lungo respiro. La famiglia Usa vorrebbe riportare il club rossonero al top in Europa nell'arco di 10-15 anni. Inizialmente serviranno 2-3 di risanamento economico.
> 
> I Ricketts, inoltre, considerano eccessiva la valutazione del Milan fatta da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del club. Per Forbes il Milan vale complessivamente 531 milioni.



Non esiste che servano 10/15 anni per riportaci in alto. Con un allenatore preparato e i giusti investimenti gia in Italia te la giochi per i primi posti e una volta che entri nel giro della Champions, costruire una rosa importante e' tutto tranne che impossibile, soprattutto con un marchio come il Milan, che puo' fatturare MOLTO di piu' di quello che fattura adesso.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Giugno 2018)

Ma anche 20-25 anni va bene


----------



## Eziomare (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, I Ricketts (che sfidano Comisso per prendere il Milan. Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-pole-ma-i-ricketts-restano-corsa-vt64061.html ) hanno per il Milan un progetto a lungo respiro. La famiglia Usa vorrebbe riportare il club rossonero al top in Europa nell'arco di 10-15 anni. Inizialmente serviranno 2-3 di risanamento economico.
> 
> I Ricketts, inoltre, considerano eccessiva la valutazione del Milan fatta da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del club. Per Forbes il Milan vale complessivamente 531 milioni.


Altro che Pallotta, questi sono ben peggiori! 
Scherzi a parte, è chiaramente una sparata del quotidiano, non hanno alcun appiglio per asserire quanto sopra.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Giugno 2018)

10/15 anni
neanche dovessero prendere una squadra dalla promozione e portarla a vincere la Champions,

Il Milan è una Ferrari, o si hanno i soldi per farla correre o se la si compra per tenerla ferma parcheggiata in strada perchè non si hanno risorse ne per un box, ne per la benzina, sono solo soldi gettati nel WC,
del resto i bilanci degli ultimi anni da mediamente - 70 M con risultati e squadre penose lo dimostrano,

qualsiasi investitore ne è più che coscente, lo sport americano non fa testo, è un altro pianeta,

Il Milan potenzialmente ha fatturati 2/3 volte superiori a Roma e Napoli, pertanto da subito deve ottenere risultati e rosa migliore, il resto è fuffa.

In sintesi, nel calcio professionistico, programmare a lungo termine significa farlo per un triennio, tempo ad esempio fisiologico per costruirsi uno stadio di proprietà o quotarsi in borsa.

PS me l'immagino il nostro DS andare a contattare giocatori, anche solo di medio livello e dirgli che le ambizioni della società sono vivacchiare per 15 anni, se portiamo a casa un Montolivo possiamo fare salti di gioia 
AH ah, questa barzelletta mi fa proprio ridere, immagino anche il primo colloquio motivazionale del nuovo presidente di fronte a Gattuso, Bonucci, Romagnoli, Ciutrone ecc... forza ragazzi dateci dentro che fra 15 anni dobbiamo essere competitivi...


----------



## simone316 (24 Giugno 2018)

Notizia campata in aria. Non sanno nulla.


----------



## Wildbone (24 Giugno 2018)

Quella dei 10/15 anni è chiaramente una sparata, anche perché nessuno potrebbe mai preventivare una cosa del genere. Ci sono troppi fattori da considerare. Ma al di là di questo, i Ricketts hanno già dimostrato di saper risollevare una squadra, per poi portarla al trionfo. Sanno come si gestisce l'aspetto sportivo e commerciale di un team, sono appassionati e determinati a investire e hanno diversi anni di esperienza sulle spalle. Commisso, invece, ha rilevato i Cosmos nel 2017, quando erano quasi falliti (giocatori e staff quasi rilasciati), e non ha di certo la stessa esperienza della famiglia Ricketts, che mi sembra anche più spigliata e giovane del calabrese. Io vorrei tutta la vita loro, al contrario di un miliardario che pensa solo ai suoi asset. My 2 cent.


----------



## Djici (24 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> 10/15 anni
> neanche dovessero prendere una squadra dalla promozione e portarla a vincere la Champions,
> 
> Il Milan è una Ferrari, o si hanno i soldi per farla correre o se la si compra per tenerla ferma parcheggiata in strada perchè non si hanno risorse ne per un box, ne per la benzina, sono solo soldi gettati nel WC,
> ...



.


----------



## Casnop (24 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> 10/15 anni
> neanche dovessero prendere una squadra dalla promozione e portarla a vincere la Champions,
> 
> Il Milan è una Ferrari, o si hanno i soldi per farla correre o se la si compra per tenerla ferma parcheggiata in strada perchè non si hanno risorse ne per un box, ne per la benzina, sono solo soldi gettati nel WC,
> ...


Rido con te, amico mio.


----------



## Marcex7 (24 Giugno 2018)

5 anni sono pochissimi calcolando che le altre non accostano a destra e ti fanno passare.
La juve é avanti di 5 anni senza fare nulla.
Il Napoli piano a piano migliora.
La Roma quest'anno é più forte.

L'Inter ha l'ultimo anno di fpf.

Senza arabi noi ce la giochiamo per il quinto sesto posto.
A livello sportivo non ci sará nessun upgrade con il cambio di societá.Miglioreremo solo a livello di immagine


----------



## Jino (24 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> 10/15 anni
> neanche dovessero prendere una squadra dalla promozione e portarla a vincere la Champions,
> 
> Il Milan è una Ferrari, o si hanno i soldi per farla correre o se la si compra per tenerla ferma parcheggiata in strada perchè non si hanno risorse ne per un box, ne per la benzina, sono solo soldi gettati nel WC,
> ...



Massì figuriamoci, il Milan potenzialmente può lottare per lo scudetto nel giro di due stagioni, non la prossima per via del casino societario ma da quella dopo di già. 

Ovviamente se arriva una proprietà seria, vera e presente.


----------



## Jino (24 Giugno 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> 5 anni sono pochissimi calcolando che le altre non accostano a destra e ti fanno passare.
> La juve é avanti di 5 anni senza fare nulla.
> Il Napoli piano a piano migliora.
> La Roma quest'anno é più forte.
> ...



Si ma non è che poi l'Inter spende e spande, ha comunque i paletti, come tutti. Solo meno pesanti.

Sulla Juve è avanti anni luce, son d'accordo. 

Napoli e Roma che possano migliorare è tutto da verificare, il Napoli cambia pure tecnico, per quanto adori Carletto chissà come vanno le cose. La Roma investe su scommesse, magari le vince, magari no. Vedremo se Cristante farà meglio di Nainggolan, ad esempio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2018)

Che esagerazione! E non lo dico perché spaventato dall'idea di dover restare dieci o quindici anni a bocca asciutta, come suggerisce Tuttosport, ma perché diventa obiettivamente irrealistico non riuscire a raggiungere con costanza la Champions - che rappresenta il primo passo per la risalita, sia economicamente che sportivamente - con cinque anni a disposizione, tanto più se si pensa che per andarci basta tirare giù la Lazio e soltanto un altro club.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Giugno 2018)

Già macchina del fango sui ricketts?! Preferiscono il fondo a tuttosporc... e lo capisco. 
Comunque ahimè è possibile che ci vogliano 10 anni. Il nano e galliani hanno distrutto tutto. Non solo la rosa, hanno ammazzato il brand. In un mondo che corre noi siamo rimasti immobili.. e adesso recuperare è più difficile


----------



## Marcex7 (24 Giugno 2018)

Bravo.Con tutti il rispetto,iltuo intervento mi sembra il piú sensato.
Qualcuna dimentica che la Juve ha potuto crescere ed espandersi indisturbata visto che le dirette competitor erano ferme in autogrill.
La situazione adesso é completamente diversa.
No arabi..no party.Prima lo capiamo tutti e meglio é


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, I Ricketts (che sfidano Comisso per prendere il Milan. Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-pole-ma-i-ricketts-restano-corsa-vt64061.html ) hanno per il Milan un progetto a lungo respiro. La famiglia Usa vorrebbe riportare il club rossonero al top in Europa nell'arco di 10-15 anni. Inizialmente serviranno 2-3 di risanamento economico.
> 
> I Ricketts, inoltre, considerano eccessiva la valutazione del Milan fatta da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del club. Per Forbes il Milan vale complessivamente 531 milioni.


10-15 anni nel calcio non sono un medio lungo termine, ma un qualcosa di inaccettabile.


----------



## malos (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, I Ricketts (che sfidano Comisso per prendere il Milan. Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-pole-ma-i-ricketts-restano-corsa-vt64061.html ) hanno per il Milan un progetto a lungo respiro. La famiglia Usa vorrebbe riportare il club rossonero al top in Europa nell'arco di 10-15 anni. Inizialmente serviranno 2-3 di risanamento economico.
> 
> I Ricketts, inoltre, considerano eccessiva la valutazione del Milan fatta da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del club. Per Forbes il Milan vale complessivamente 531 milioni.



Vabbè questi tifano il calabrese perchè gobbo come loro. Hanno evidentemente esagerato.
Forza Ricketts!.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Giugno 2018)

Sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano, e che, ovviamente, restano supposizioni. 
Un anno spendi 220 milioni e l'anno dopo non guadagni nemmeno una posizione. Magari un anno ne spendi meno della metà e ti ritrovi a lottare per il titolo.
Comunque i tempi per colmare il gap coi gobbi più o meno sarebbero quelli per chiunque, sceicchi a parte. Mi viene molto difficile pensare di poter tornare a vincere prima. Richiede già un grande sforzo immaginare di tornare a vincere un giorno.


----------



## Doc55 (24 Giugno 2018)

Mi dispiace contraddire Tuttosport notoriamente ben informato ma a me risulta da fonte molto vicina ai Ricketts che questi non abbiano previsto una forbice così ampia, si parla infatti di 11 anni, 2 mesi e 12 giorni......


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, I Ricketts (che sfidano Comisso per prendere il Milan. Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-pole-ma-i-ricketts-restano-corsa-vt64061.html ) hanno per il Milan un progetto a lungo respiro. La famiglia Usa vorrebbe riportare il club rossonero al top in Europa nell'arco di 10-15 anni. Inizialmente serviranno 2-3 di risanamento economico.
> 
> I Ricketts, inoltre, considerano eccessiva la valutazione del Milan fatta da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del club. Per Forbes il Milan vale complessivamente 531 milioni.



Mai sentito parlare, nella storia dello sport, di periodi di costruzione così ampio per una squadra del livello del Milan.
Nella situazione in cui siamo, un progetto a lungo termine sarebbe intorno ai 5 anni (UEFA permettendo).


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2018)

Se vero, penso intendano 10-15 anni nel senso di rendere il Milan un club totalmente autonomo e ricco come lo United o il Real Madrid sotto tutti gli aspetti: stadio di proprietà; quotazione in borsa; vivaio efficiente; squadra sempre competitiva; ciclo di vittorie in Italia e in Europa consolidato; marketing ai livelli dei top club europei.

Neanche la Juventus ha raggiunto questo status, nonostante vinca il campionato da setti anni.
Quindi la stima dei Ricketts è plausibile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Giugno 2018)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mai sentito parlare, nella storia dello sport, di periodi di costruzione così ampio per una squadra del livello del Milan.
> Nella situazione in cui siamo, un progetto a lungo termine sarebbe intorno ai 5 anni (UEFA permettendo).



Ma poi, ieri nessuno sapeva manco chi fossero, e oggi conoscono i loro piani. Suvvia


----------



## King of the North (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, I Ricketts (che sfidano Comisso per prendere il Milan. Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-pole-ma-i-ricketts-restano-corsa-vt64061.html ) hanno per il Milan un progetto a lungo respiro. La famiglia Usa vorrebbe riportare il club rossonero al top in Europa nell'arco di 10-15 anni. Inizialmente serviranno 2-3 di risanamento economico.
> 
> I Ricketts, inoltre, considerano eccessiva la valutazione del Milan fatta da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del club. Per Forbes il Milan vale complessivamente 531 milioni.



Adesso i Ricketts non sono più simpatici? Al di là di questo chi avrebbe affermato questo piano industriale? Non certo i Ricketts.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, I Ricketts (che sfidano Comisso per prendere il Milan. Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-pole-ma-i-ricketts-restano-corsa-vt64061.html ) hanno per il Milan un progetto a lungo respiro. La famiglia Usa vorrebbe riportare il club rossonero al top in Europa nell'arco di 10-15 anni. Inizialmente serviranno 2-3 di risanamento economico.
> 
> I Ricketts, inoltre, considerano eccessiva la valutazione del Milan fatta da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del club. Per Forbes il Milan vale complessivamente 531 milioni.



Se gli agnelli dopo la serie B ci hanno messo pochi anni per tornare ai vertici non vedo perchè noi dovremmo impiegarci 15 anni.


----------



## Garrincha (24 Giugno 2018)

Due o tre anni per risanare i bilanci e avere più spazio di manovra penso siano indispensabili, se per in alto si intendono i ricavi del Real o dello United dieci anni potrebbero servire anche qui, diciamo che tra costruire le fondamenta e posare il tetto dodici anni non è una stima troppo grande, questo però riguarda il lato economico, quello sportivo non ti esclude di vincere campionati o coppe nel mentre, l'Atletico arriva in finale senza la struttura dello United


----------



## kipstar (24 Giugno 2018)

ormai vale tutto.
bisogna aspettare, vedere che succede e poi il piano di chi ci sarà....
è chiaro che ci compra questa squadra e vede che dietro al real madrid ci siamo noi....e vede che cosa fa mediamente il real madrid non si pone il problema delle grandissime aspettative che ci sono ? per me si....


----------



## Igniorante (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, I Ricketts (che sfidano Comisso per prendere il Milan. Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-pole-ma-i-ricketts-restano-corsa-vt64061.html ) hanno per il Milan un progetto a lungo respiro. La famiglia Usa vorrebbe riportare il club rossonero al top in Europa nell'arco di 10-15 anni. Inizialmente serviranno 2-3 di risanamento economico.
> 
> I Ricketts, inoltre, considerano eccessiva la valutazione del Milan fatta da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del club. Per Forbes il Milan vale complessivamente 531 milioni.



Se uno ha i soldi e le idee, in 5 anni (forse anche meno) si può già tornare ai vertici italiani e magari anche europei.
Basti vedere l'Inter, che quest'estate si sta muovendo molto bene dopo essere già arrivati quarti, e la Juve di Conte (aiutata dallo smantellamento nostro dopo l'ultimo scudetto).
Se fosse vero che per i nostri nuovi proprietari, di chiunque si tratti, si vorranno una decina d'anni allora meglio lasciar perdere.


----------



## luis4 (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, I Ricketts (che sfidano Comisso per prendere il Milan. Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-pole-ma-i-ricketts-restano-corsa-vt64061.html ) hanno per il Milan un progetto a lungo respiro. La famiglia Usa vorrebbe riportare il club rossonero al top in Europa nell'arco di 10-15 anni. Inizialmente serviranno 2-3 di risanamento economico.
> 
> I Ricketts, inoltre, considerano eccessiva la valutazione del Milan fatta da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del club. Per Forbes il Milan vale complessivamente 531 milioni.



diamogli fiducia 2 massimo 3 anni dopo se le cose vanno male facciamo in modo di cacciarli a pedate da dove sono venuti.


----------



## Heaven (24 Giugno 2018)

Questo articolo è uno dei più esilaranti mai fatti da tuttosport

15 anni ahahahah


La Juventus poco più di 10 anni fa era in B, è risalita, domina da 7 anni in Italia er e tra le più grandi d’Europa, senza grandi spese
Ma per il Milan servono 15 anni per tornare a competere... praticamente dobbiamo aspettare che nascono dei nuovi Donnarumma quest’anno così tra 15 anni li facciamo giocare


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2018)

Questi han preso la voce di ieri (affermava che i ricketts avevano pianificato gia i prossimi 10 anni) e l'hanno interpretata per creare dibattito....ma la vedo dura che pensino di comprarci ora per vincere qualcosa tra 10 anni ahahah


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Goro (24 Giugno 2018)

Progettare un piano a così lungo termine secondo me è da folli perchè prevedere tutte le variabili possibili in un lasso di tempo di 10-15 anni è utopistico... dubito persone così siano dei folli


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, I Ricketts (che sfidano Comisso per prendere il Milan. Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-pole-ma-i-ricketts-restano-corsa-vt64061.html ) hanno per il Milan un progetto a lungo respiro. La famiglia Usa vorrebbe riportare il club rossonero al top in Europa nell'arco di 10-15 anni. Inizialmente serviranno 2-3 di risanamento economico.
> 
> *I Ricketts, inoltre, considerano eccessiva la valutazione del Milan fatta da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del club. Per Forbes il Milan vale complessivamente 531 milioni.*



Sicuramente è Li che sta trattando il prezzo d'acquisto..


----------



## pazzomania (24 Giugno 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se ciao, 10/15 anni? Avrò più di quarant'anni quando questo succederà...





Admin ha scritto:


> Se vero, mi scadono sti Ricketts.





Love ha scritto:


> medio lungo termine nel calcio sono 3/5 anni ma non 10/15..per favore non diciamo cavolate..poi se davvero la pensano cosi stanno fuori...



Ve l' ho detto mille volte che vi voglio bene ma a volte si vive su marte e si è scollegati dalla realtà.

Vi diro' di più: nemmeno in 10/15 anni arriveremo a livelli delle vere big come fatturato se non cambia qualcosa nel panorama europeo del calcio.

E se credete che chiunque ci compri arrivi a metta a fondo perduto 200 milioni all' anno siamo fuori strada, purtroppo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Giugno 2018)

In 15 anni possono portare il Bari in Champions magari.
Per il Milan 5 anni sono più che sufficienti.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Giugno 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Massì figuriamoci, il Milan potenzialmente può lottare per lo scudetto nel giro di due stagioni, non la prossima per via del casino societario ma da quella dopo di già.
> 
> Ovviamente se arriva una proprietà seria, vera e presente.



Infatti. Siamo l'incrocio tra una ferrari,una mercedes e una maserati. Serve solo un proprietario solido e serio,che investa tanto i suoi soldi sul mercato inizialmente,perché poi il club camminerà con le sue gambe grazie al grande fatturato


----------



## Garrincha (24 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ve l' ho detto mille volte che vi voglio bene ma a volte si vive su marte e si è scollegati dalla realtà.
> 
> Vi diro' di più: nemmeno in 10/15 anni arriveremo a livelli delle vere big come fatturato se non cambia qualcosa nel panorama europeo del calcio.
> 
> E se credete che chiunque ci compri arrivi a metta a fondo perduto 200 milioni all' anno siamo fuori strada, purtroppo.



Esatto, il fatturato dello United la Juventus se lo sogna e c'è un gap importante con i bianconeri oggi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ve l' ho detto mille volte che vi voglio bene ma a volte si vive su marte e si è scollegati dalla realtà.
> 
> Vi diro' di più: nemmeno in 10/15 anni arriveremo a livelli delle vere big come fatturato se non cambia qualcosa nel panorama europeo del calcio.
> 
> E se credete che chiunque ci compri arrivi a metta a fondo perduto 200 milioni all' anno siamo fuori strada, purtroppo.



Ma dai scherziamo? Mi sa che quello che vive su Marte sei tu. 
La Juve ci ha messo quindici anni per vincere un campionato e tornare a giocarsi la Champions? Non mi sembra e venivano dalla serie B oltre all'infamia mondiale che avevano dopo calciopoli. E dell'Inter allora? Anche includendo quei 2-3 anni di "sangue" con Thohir, si arriva a 5 anni scarsi per tornare in Champions.
Per non parlare della Roma o della Lazio, che sono 2 società che lavorano bene e raccolgono i frutti. 
Al Milan bastano 2 stagioni "da Roma" per avere frutti ai livelli di quelli di Inter e Juve.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Giugno 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Esatto, il fatturato dello United la Juventus se lo sogna e c'è un gap importante con i bianconeri oggi



Peccato che lo United le vittorie e i risultati della Juve con metà del fatturato se li sogna.


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Giugno 2018)

C'ha messo meno il Lipsia dalla sua nascita lol


----------



## Mr. Canà (24 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 24 giugno 2018, I Ricketts (che sfidano Comisso per prendere il Milan. Se ne parla QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-pole-ma-i-ricketts-restano-corsa-vt64061.html ) hanno per il Milan un progetto a lungo respiro. La famiglia Usa vorrebbe riportare il club rossonero al top in Europa nell'arco di 10-15 anni. Inizialmente serviranno 2-3 di risanamento economico.
> 
> I Ricketts, inoltre, considerano eccessiva la valutazione del Milan fatta da Li: 500 milioni per il 75% del club. Per Forbes il Milan vale complessivamente 531 milioni.



Vado controcorrente. Non ci vedo nulla di strano nel dire che serviranno dai 10 ai 15 anni per *tornare al top*, se per "top" si intende essere ai livelli di un Real Madrid, dove gioca un alieno come CR7 con un ingaggio mostruoso, in una squadra che ha vinto 4 delle ultime 5 Champions League. 

Questo non vuol dire non arrivare nel frattempo a milestone intermedie nel percorso, che potrebbero essere tornare a giocare stabilmente in Champions League, tornare a vincere in Italia, essere *tra* i top club d'Europa (pur senza essere IL top, come non lo sono il Manchester City o il PSG ad esempio, eppure credo che non ci spiacerebbe avere una squadra di quel tipo oggi come oggi).

In 10-15 anni si costruisce uno stadio, si aumenta il fatturato (imprescindibile per competere ai livelli dei top club europei), si costruisce una rosa forte capace di attrarre i migliori giocatori al mondo, ecc.

Poi le stime sono quello che sono, stime appunto. Non vuol dire che magari in 1-2 anni non si torni già a lottare per lo scudo e magari in 3-4 anni a essere una squadra che va stabilmente (almeno) ai quarti della Champions.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Giugno 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Peccato che lo United le vittorie e i risultati della Juve con metà del fatturato se li sogna.



Lo UTD gioca in un campionato con avversari che la juve si sogna però, dai su... A conti fatti ha vinto più lo UTD in ambito europeo questi anni grazie all'EL che la Juve tra l'altro.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Giugno 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> In 15 anni possono *portare il Bari in Champions magari.*
> Per il Milan 5 anni sono più che sufficienti.



magari. Forza Bari


----------



## marcokaka (24 Giugno 2018)

Si... 50 !!!!


----------



## __king george__ (24 Giugno 2018)

al di la di questa notizia che mi sembra evidentemente esagerata,la parte finale del loro comunicato (quella tra parentesi) non mi ha convinto per nulla...quindi non mi ispirano molto questi ricketts onestamente


----------



## 7vinte (24 Giugno 2018)

Con una proprieta seria (Ricketss,Commisso,Ross...) tra due anni lottiamo per lo scudetto, e tra 5 per vincere la CL


----------



## Djici (24 Giugno 2018)

15 anni sono un era geologica nel calcio. Non scherziamo. Lo dico per gli utenti che dicono "va bene"... non di certo per i Ricketts che di sicuro lo sanno meglio di me.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> 15 anni sono un era geologica nel calcio. Non scherziamo. Lo dico per gli utenti che dicono "va bene"... non di certo per i Ricketts che di sicuro lo sanno meglio di me.



Jacobelli fa ovviamente il tifo per Commisso, nulla di cui stupirsi. Tra l'altro vorrei capire su che basi parlano di 15 anni, lo hanno detto i Ricketts? non mi sembra. Una cosa è certa, questi si sono esposti, che sia per recuperare terreno, che sia per farlo sapere ai tifosi, in ogni caso ci hanno messo la faccia e hanno fatto capire che hanno grande voglia di Milan, parlano infatti di coinvolgimento di tutta la famiglia. Sinceramente preferisco gente come loro, che hanno le idee chiare, che sanno come si può far crescere una società nel mondo sportivo anche con determinati limiti (simili al FPF).


----------



## malos (24 Giugno 2018)

Si ma ragazzi non hanno detto loro 10/15 anni, il giornale gobbo ci ha ricamato su dai. Loro hanno semplicemente dichiarato che ci vorrà del tempo: “investimenti a lungo termine, per un successo duraturo”.

Vabbè tanto sembra che questi siano spacciati.


----------

